# Pcd delivery last minute questions



## greentrbo95gst (Nov 22, 2005)

I have an opportunity to do a June 5th pcd and I know manufacturing plant is closed, but I was wondering what other activities would be involved in pcd. Do we get to drive different cars on the track? Also could they arrange for the car to be shipped back to California? Thanks guys


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

greentrbo95gst said:


> I have an opportunity to do a June 5th pcd and I know manufacturing plant is closed, but I was wondering what other activities would be involved in pcd. Do we get to drive different cars on the track? Also could they arrange for the car to be shipped back to California? Thanks guys


I just did one last Tuesday. You will start out with a brief session where they pass along instructions on how to properly set up your mirrors and seat position. They will give driving tips. They set you up in the same model car you ordered (I lucked out and got to drive an M3 because they didn't have enough 435s that day) for the breaking exercise and then laps around the track set up with slaloms. You will get to do off road exercise in an X5 which was cool. We did the Dynamic Stability Control exercise on the wet track in the instructors 335 sedan. I believe they can ship the car back for you but that will be an extra expense. I thought it was great. Someone posted in another forum he thought you could do the Performance Center experience without taking delivery of your car there.....

Also, where is your car now? Surprised it can be routed to the Performance Center by June 5th delivery if it was originally slated to be delivered in California.


----------



## greentrbo95gst (Nov 22, 2005)

The car was completed yesterday and the gm of the dealership requested a last minute pcd delivery as my schedule cleared up. They agreed to do June 5th.
I did a ED last year for my m5 and wanted to experience pcd delivery for the x5. Based on what you are saying I am sold. I just booked my flights. Thanks. Now I need to figure out the transport back. 
Any clue what we can do on the 6th? I need to figure out how to extend the hotel stay. Thanks again


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

greentrbo95gst said:


> The car was completed yesterday and the gm of the dealership requested a last minute pcd delivery as my schedule cleared up. They agreed to do June 5th.
> I did a ED last year for my m5 and wanted to experience pcd delivery for the x5. Based on what you are saying I am sold. I just booked my flights. Thanks. Now I need to figure out the transport back.
> Any clue what we can do on the 6th? I need to figure out how to extend the hotel stay. Thanks again


I should have realized you were getting an X car...they are built at the plant there so there is no worries about getting it shipped from Germany or South Africa.

You can check out Asheville NC...Or the Great Smoky National Park....a couple scenic drives with some trails to hike if you are into that. I drove the Moonshiner 28, Tail of the Dragon, and the Cherohala Skyway which were a total blast in my 435 M-Sport. Good luck


----------



## SteveL1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Never mind. Did not realize that your car was built in Spartanburg. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## SteveL1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Go see the Biltmore Estate: http://www.biltmore.com/ Very impressive and worth the drive if you have time.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

As noted Biltmore is fantastic. Also Highlands and Brevard NC are great mountain drives and nice little towns with some good food and antique/art galleries. N4S


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

greentrbo95gst said:


> The car was completed yesterday and the gm of the dealership requested a last minute pcd delivery as my schedule cleared up. They agreed to do June 5th.
> I did a ED last year for my m5 and wanted to experience pcd delivery for the x5. Based on what you are saying I am sold. I just booked my flights. Thanks. Now I need to figure out the transport back.
> Any clue what we can do on the 6th? I need to figure out how to extend the hotel stay. Thanks again


You will have to schedule a transport from PC on your own. The Performance Center will not do that for you. Just call up the hotel and tell them you want to extend your stay beyond the complimentary one night that bmw pays for, for taking delivery.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

patb23 said:


> You will have to schedule a transport from PC on your own. The Performance Center will not do that for you. Just call up the hotel and tell them you want to extend your stay beyond the complimentary one night that bmw pays for, for taking delivery.


To extend your stay you call the hotel and ask for the BMW transient rate, approx $118/nt, includes breakfast for 2 and internet. Next you email your confirmation number to the performance center and they'll make arrangements so you stay in the same room. BMW has a block of rooms reserved each night.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

There is also a fairly interesting downtown area of Greenville if you don't want to travel to Asheville. The Marriott is well outside of it but I think they might shuttle you and I know they would help you get a cab if you don't have wheels.  I don't know what interests you. Charleston is not real far away. Tail of the Dragon is fun, I've done it a couple times. If you google Blueridge Parkway or Tail of the Dragon you should find websites created by NC to further tourism that have a map of good driving roads. With wheels I would try some of them. But the Biltmore is interesting too. It's a huge house but not at all modern. The gardens are also worthy of a visit.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Downtown is nice for a 1-2hr walk. The Marriott shuttle will take you there and you call when you're done. We got dropped off in one of the X5's and then picked up by the shuttle/bus as he was just leaving the Marriott Courtyard.


----------



## greentrbo95gst (Nov 22, 2005)

You guys are very helpful


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

watever said:


> I should have realized you were getting an X car...they are built at the plant there so there is* no worries about getting it shipped from Germany or South Africa. *You can check out Asheville NC...Or the Great Smoky National Park....a couple scenic drives with some trails to hike if you are into that. I drove the Moonshiner 28, Tail of the Dragon, and the Cherohala Skyway which were a total blast in my 435 M-Sport. Good luck


Just a FYI, all ED cars are built in Germany


----------



## watever (Oct 10, 2006)

Eagle11 said:


> Just a FYI, all ED cars are built in Germany


Thanks, but I was aware of that...I did an ED in 2007. My comment was in reference to greentrbo95gst having the choice to set up a PCD so late in the process. Could have only happened for a car built right across the street from the Performance Center


----------



## tgame80 (Jan 23, 2014)

I picked my 528i up Wednesday, it was great. You get to drive a similar car to what you are buying. Afterward you go to the Zentrum Go to downtown, there are some good bars there. when I did it, the guy i went out with said Smoke on the Water was good.
If you are going to Asheville a great road trip is to take I-85N to I-26W. you want to go to Tryon, Nc and can get off at either Hwy SC 14 Or NC 108, but regardless go up Hwy 176 from Tryon to Saluda- Great road. If you like BBQ eat at Green Rive BBQ in Saluda. Then take 176N to Hwy 25N then to I-26W. This will take you to Asheville. If you want to drive more then take Hwy 64e near Hendersonville towards Bat Cave, NC. It will dead end at 74A, 9, 64. Take a left and you then have a choice on which way to get to the Biltmore. 74A has some good turns and scenic and will take you to Asheville. Or go a ways and turn right on Hwy 9 and go up a mountain. Lots of Curves, then hit I-40 to Asheville.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Eagle11 said:


> Just a FYI, all ED cars are built in Germany


I wonder if BMW offers a US delivery option to European X model buyers?


----------



## greentrbo95gst (Nov 22, 2005)

It looks like we will have a full day prior to delivery so we need to figure out what to do. 

Do you guys know of any temporary clear bras I can apply by myself? Looks like we decided on the road trip back to Cali.


----------



## SteveL1 (Nov 3, 2013)

You can try the 3M Paint Defender spray on clear bra http://www.amazon.com/3M-90000-Paint-Defender-Spray/dp/B00BSKYM82/ref=sr_1_1?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1401747381&sr=1-1&keywords=3m+paint+defender or even Plasti Dip but would like to have a garage or enclosed area to apply it. You can also go low tech and do what a buddy of mine did when he picked up his new Porsche 911 a few hundred miles away. He covered the entire front of the car with four rolls of Blue Painters Tape.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

GeorgeT said:


> I wonder if BMW offers a US delivery option to European X model buyers?


Interesting question


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

GeorgeT said:


> I wonder if BMW offers a US delivery option to European X model buyers?


Nope. N4S


----------



## FairfaxM3 (Sep 11, 2002)

greentrbo95gst said:


> It looks like we will have a full day prior to delivery so we need to figure out what to do.
> 
> Do you guys know of any temporary clear bras I can apply by myself? Looks like we decided on the road trip back to Cali.


http://www.trakktape.com/index1.html

It is more expensive than the blue painters tape, but provides better protection and durability than the blue tape--especially in the rain.


----------

